
Best Open Source Accounting Software for Linux - anushasaive
https://www.fossmint.com/open-source-accounting-software/
======
jrepinc
Two excellent ones are missing from the list Skrooge →
[https://skrooge.org/](https://skrooge.org/) KMyMoney →
[https://kmymoney.org/](https://kmymoney.org/)

------
Nasreddin_Hodja
I'm using KMyMoney for some years but this time I would prefer self hosted web
based solution.

